# push pull legs - pull day



## jack2306 (Nov 16, 2012)

I asked at the end of the week for some beginner advice and the common link was a push pull legs split. I started today with pull and used this workout.

Cable row 3 sets 6-10

Lat pull down & lat pull down behind head super sets 3x 6-10

Deadlifts 4 sets 4-10 reps. Increasing weight each set.

Dumbbell rows 3 x 6-8

Hammer cable curls 3x 8-10

Straight bar cable curls 3x 8-10

I made this on my own trying to get rows pull downs etc in but I feel it is all over the place. Can any1 week this or scrap this n help me start from scratch

This would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

My ideal pull day would consist of...

Deadlift 5 sets of 10/10/8/6/4 reps.

Chins 3 sets of 10-12.

Barbell Curls 2 sets of 15.

If you absolutely must add another exercise I would suggest Low Pulley Rows 2/3 sets of 10-12.


----------



## jack2306 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mingster said:


> My ideal pull day would consist of...
> 
> Deadlift 5 sets of 10/10/8/6/4 reps.
> 
> ...


R u still gonna have growth by doing as little in a session. I no deadlifts b chins r compound lifts but that just seems a bit empty if I am only gonna b doing 3 days. I don't mean to b rude just wanna no more.


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Just to add I followed my own sort of hybrid Ming workout and it worked wonders

Don't worry that your only doing 3 exercises, it helped balance me out and added strength to where it needed to be added. I added either calf or ab work if sometimes I felt the session wasn't long enough

Whilst I'm here cheers mingster! lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

jack2306 said:


> R u still gonna have growth by doing as little in a session. I no deadlifts b chins r compound lifts but that just seems a bit empty if I am only gonna b doing 3 days. I don't mean to b rude just wanna no more.


It's what I've used pretty much to the letter over the years and I'm 250lbs lol. So, yes, you will grow as long as you put the effort in.

Don't let the low volume fool you. If you do more sets you will have to reduce the effort you put into them. If you put 100% effort into 10 sets you can't possibly put as much effort into 20 sets.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I'm assuming the order above is how you perform them.

If so I would start with the bigger compunds first in this case deadlifts, I would do a couple of sets of light pulldowns (just down to chest, not behind the neck) and light machine rows to get you warmed up first.

Then move onto the rowing type excercises, avoid machines and go for bent over BB rows or single arm dumbell rows.

Next up a pulldown style excercise would be best, I'd recommend wide grip pullups or if you cant do these machine lat pull downs.

I also like to do a rear delts as pat of my pull day and would favour face pulls or a rear delt row.

Depending on my time and energy I may throw in a trap excercie - usually a variaion of shrugs (machine, BB or DB).

Finally its onto the Bicep work, keep it simple on the first excercise with BB curls, alterning DB curls or underhand pull ups (again if you cant do bodyweight perform them on a lt pull down machine).

For my last bicep excercise I like to do something high rep to flush em with blood and get pumped, usually like high pulley curls, machine preachers or 21's.

There you go - this sees me in and out in around an hour and half.

If you get stuck have a look at exrx.net - plenty of excercise variations and simple vids for form.

Just keep on keeping on :thumbup1:


----------



## jack2306 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't let the low volume fool you. If you do more sets you will have to reduce the effort you put into them. If you put 100% effort into 10 sets you can't possibly put as much effort into 20 sets.


----------



## jack2306 (Nov 16, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I'm assuming the order above is how you perform them.
> 
> Yea like I say it was my first day on it so trying to get a gauge off a good work out. I started with rows instead off deadlifts just coz I didn't want to jump straight in to heavy lifts cold.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

jack2306 said:


> Don't let the low volume fool you. If you do more sets you will have to reduce the effort you put into them. If you put 100% effort into 10 sets you can't possibly put as much effort into 20 sets.


Well I suppose ur right. Max effort. I will throw abs in aswell 2 add length 2 the session.

Can u recommend a push day?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

jack2306 said:


> Your gonna be cold even if you do rows first - dont short change yourself, I do a warm up first and then go hell for leather on the "working" sets


----------



## jack2306 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Well I suppose ur right. Max effort. I will throw abs in aswell 2 add length 2 the session.
> 
> Can u recommend a push day?


Bench Press 5 sets.

Dips 3 sets.

Skulls 2 sets.

Reps as on Push day.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

jack2306 said:


> Bench Press 5 sets.
> 
> Dips 3 sets.
> 
> ...


Would starting with dips matter coz after bench I struggle with dips. Also should I not have over head press in there??


----------



## jack2306 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ha yes I did ask.

I am just trying to get a lot of opinions n c what's best.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

jack2306 said:


> Ha yes I did ask.
> 
> I am just trying to get a lot of opinions n c what's best.


Dips are a difficult exercise but they give big results. All the hardest exercises - squats, chins, deads, dips and so on - give the biggest rewards. A good Push/Pull/Legs routine should concentrate on these exercises as they are the most effective. To get the most from them, other exercises should be kept to a minimum so your efforts can be focused where they will benefit you most. Hence the low volume approach.

I know loads of people who have struggled with dips initially. The ones that stick with them progress rapidly once they master the exercise and they get great results


----------



## jack2306 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obviously I don't use any steroids or that. Can I still have good gains using these routines? Not saying u do or don't use steroids or that n I don't have a problem with ppl using them, just want to no if I will still get good gains?


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Listen to Mingster mate his routine is what i have been following and it work a treat...I have tried to add in a few things throughout the week as i felt it was empty but i was wrong. Go hard on them few workouts you do and you wont be able to do much else by the end! 

ps thanks mingster


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

chopthebench said:


> Listen to Mingster mate his routine is what i have been following and it work a treat...I have tried to add in a few things throughout the week as i felt it was empty but i was wrong. Go hard on them few workouts you do and you wont be able to do much else by the end!
> 
> ps thanks mingster


Ditto. The lad knows what He's on about. My triceps have loved the past few weeks.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Well I suppose ur right. Max effort. I will throw abs in aswell 2 add length 2 the session.
> 
> Can u recommend a push day?


Bench Press 5 sets.

Dips 3 sets.

Skulls 2 sets.

Reps as on Push day.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

jack2306 said:


> Obviously I don't use any steroids or that. Can I still have good gains using these routines? Not saying u do or don't use steroids or that n I don't have a problem with ppl using them, just want to no if I will still get good gains?


I trained for 6/7 years natty using a routine very similar to this and weighed 16 stone plus, with something like a 250kg squat, 230kg deadlift and a 150kg bench. We are all different, and genetics do play a part, but if you put the effort in you will get the results. There is no magic formula to lifting save that you will get the results your gym work deserves. Only you can do the work, so only you can be responsible for the effort you put in

By the way, I would recommend Squats, Stiff Legged Deads and Calf raises for Leg day. I trained Legs today and only did squats. Even 3 exercises were too much for me today I'm off to bed to recover. Good luck with whatever you decide...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmmm...Think I'll have to start a Team Ming at this rate:lol: :lol:

Cheers for the kind words fella's:thumbup1:


----------



## jack2306 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well mingster a lot of ppl ave been saying it's what to do. So al give it a go 4 a few months. I will keep u posted with progress. I take it reps n sets for legs will b same with push pull days???


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Hmmm...Think I'll have to start a Team Ming at this rate:lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers for the kind words fella's:thumbup1:


Team alpha won't know what's hit them... Lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jack2306 said:


> Well mingster a lot of ppl ave been saying it's what to do. So al give it a go 4 a few months. I will keep u posted with progress. I take it reps n sets for legs will b same with push pull days???


Do 3x20 for barbel calfs.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

jack2306 said:


> Well mingster a lot of ppl ave been saying it's what to do. So al give it a go 4 a few months. I will keep u posted with progress. I take it reps n sets for legs will b same with push pull days???


Yes, keep the reps the same mate. Keeping the workouts simple makes it easier to focus on the lifting. No need to over complicate things. When you hit the rep targets increase the weight a little. There's no need to increase everything every workout, just up the weights whenever your body is ready for it, and keep pushing hard.

Start your first workout at weights you are comfortable with and gradually increase from there. Don't start with you absolute maximum's on anything. Give yourself a chance to build some momentum over the first 2/3 weeks.

You can do a general warm up before each session. Then use the 10 rep sets of the first exercises as further warm up. These 10 rep weights won't increase much over the weeks as they are primarily warm ups. It's the 8/6/4 rep sets that need to edge heavier whenever possible.

Give me a shout if you need any help with anything. Good luck.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dangerous20 said:


> Team alpha won't know what's hit them... Lol


I'm cheaper lol...



robc1985 said:


> Do 3x20 for barbel calfs.


Your calfs are special


----------



## jack2306 (Nov 16, 2012)

One more thing. This may sound ridiculous but can u do it pull legs push or any variation. Just because I like 2 run at weekend's n not want to run after squats n legs on a Fri. :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

jack2306 said:


> One more thing. This may sound ridiculous but can u do it pull legs push or any variation. Just because I like 2 run at weekend's n not want to run after squats n legs on a Fri. :thumb:


Pull Push Legs is the best way imo as it splits the leg work of deads and squats...


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

I do legs Monday, push Wednesday and pull Friday as I run Thursday's and Saturday's. If you're training heavy enough you'll need that gap between legs and pull. :thumbup1:


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Tried the pull day today but didn't manage to do more than 6 reps on dips at a time. Should I be trying something else until I manage 10 - 12 or keep going until I manage it?

Feels too quick of a routine but will try it for a while and see how I get on.


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

Keep at it. I was nearly 18st when I started and only managed 4! Now I'm managing 4 sets of 10 with 10kg on a belt.


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll keep at it, have a feeling chin ups will be same. Triceps feel mega now. Hoping this routine works well as it fits in with my shift work only training 3 times a week.


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

Haha don't even start me on chins! 1 max! Now managing 5x5 just. Stick to it though, you'll improve quickly.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chins are amazing. I did 50 reps for a while. Do them however but just do them!


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

What's the best approach for chins? I was always under the impression that over hand grip is more practical in real life but does this give the best results?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

rsooty said:


> Tried the pull day today but didn't manage to do more than 6 reps on dips at a time. Should I be trying something else until I manage 10 - 12 or keep going until I manage it?
> 
> Feels too quick of a routine but will try it for a while and see how I get on.


Stick with the dips and chins until you hit the required reps never mind how long it takes. You will still be making gains and getting big benefits from the exercises on the lower reps. Be determined and focused and you will hit the rep targets. Don't even think about giving up:thumbup1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Would starting with dips matter coz after bench I struggle with dips. Also should I not have over head press in there??


Well, you asked my opinion

I would say keep this order, get stronger, and you won't struggle with the dips. Bench is your chest and shoulder exercise combined so no need for OHP imo at this stage. I don't know how strong you are but I wouldn't be doing an overhead press until you can bench 100kg for reps. Dips, if done properly, will work chest, shoulders and triceps and will add more mass than any other exercise bar squats...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Well, you asked my opinion
> 
> I would say keep this order, get stronger, and you won't struggle with the dips. Bench is your chest and shoulder exercise combined so no need for OHP imo at this stage. I don't know how strong you are but I wouldn't be doing an overhead press until you can bench 100kg for reps. Dips, if done properly, will work chest, shoulders and triceps and will add more mass than any other exercise bar squats...


 @Mingster how would you put ohp in if you can rep 100kg bench? I know from your journal about your shoulder problems and the reason you avoid ohp but what would your push pull legs routine look like if your shoulder was ok?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Personally I would do

my advice is not that disimilar to sir mingster

Deads 3 x 5

Chins 3-4 x 8-10

Row variant 3 x 8-10

some curls if you want at the end.


----------

